# Need a date stamp for my package labels



## bryan cohen (Feb 1, 2013)

Hello Everyone:

Always good advice on this forum, so I thought I would turn to you folks once again for some guidance.

A couple of months ago I started a small custom bacon company with some friends. we've been doing about 150 lbs a week, which is pretty decent. We're committed to building this company without major debt, so much of what we do is done by hand.

As part of my state's regulations, we need to put a packaged date or an expiration date on our label. We figured we would put a packaged date. What we are trying to figure out is, what is the easiest way to apply it?

We have a package label right now where we just write it with a special Sharpie that doesn't smear. The labels themselves are a little glossy so they do not wilt or run when the product is in the freezer or fridge from moisture.

Is there a date stamper that would work, where the ink would dry and not run? any other ideas that are decently affordable?

Bryan


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 1, 2013)

You can get custom stamps made.

http://www.uline.com/CustomProduct/CustomStaticStamps.htm

You'll need to research appropriate inks.


~Martin


----------



## bryan cohen (Feb 1, 2013)

do you think a rubber-stamp style would smear if wet?


----------



## daveomak (Feb 1, 2013)

If your label incorporated : Pkg. Date....   and......  Best by Date:        You could fill in with the sharpie.... maybe....     Dave


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 1, 2013)

Bryan Cohen said:


> do you think a rubber-stamp style would smear if wet?



There should be moisture-proof inks available.



~Martin


----------



## doctord1955 (Feb 1, 2013)

Get a address and postage printer from Office Depot.  It hooks up to your laptop or PC you can put date and product on label!  have used one for about 3 years now processing deer doesn't smudge and sticks well to vacuum bags.


----------



## dave turner (Feb 1, 2013)

Go to E-BAY PUT IN DATE STAMP.........I see a nice self inking stamp for $6.95 free shiping. We have been using one like it for years now it looks nicer then the one we have..


----------

